# RDA the only way?



## Puff&Pass (30/3/15)

Hey guys, I been vaping for nearly a month and been checkin alotta gear, juices, and stuff out. I've seen that with most rigs ur juice seems to thicken as you vape on as I assume the lights vapourise and the more viscous liquid takes a bit longer and seem to super steep, which tastes awesome in the end. My conclusion thou so far is that the only way to absolutely vape every component in your liquid would be a sub ohm dripper? Am I right?, no to diss anyone, I love the look of tanks, but flavour -wise drippers seem better, all advice/comments would be highly appreciated.


----------



## zadiac (30/3/15)

Get a Reo with a bottom feed atty. You won't be sorry.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Puff&Pass (30/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Get a Reo with a bottom feed atty. You won't be sorry.


I have heard great things about em, and had a puff on Shaun's rig few weaks back, must say I agree fully, just abit abobe my priceclass for now as I buy everything double for me and wifey, wenrt for 2nimbus rda's and 2 20w Isticks for a start...the reo's are in my sights tho...lol jus gonna get her hooked 1st...lol


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (30/3/15)

I have found the goblin rta to be extremely close to some of the best flavour rda's (magma and marquis). Maybe give it a go @Puff&Pass

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (30/3/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> I have found the goblin rta to be extremely close to some of the best flavour rda's (magma and marquis). Maybe give it a go @Puff&Pass


I would def youtube it, as these thimgs fascinate me for some reason, never use to google cig brands...lol


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (30/3/15)

I know what you mean! It turns into a hobby! the goblin is my adv, its a great little tank!


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/15)

Who stocks the Goblin?


----------



## DoubleD (30/3/15)

Since I got my Atomic RDA I can't see myself buying a tank again.
Dont get me wrong, I love the look of a couple of tanks like the subtank mini or the lemo drop but since the atomic and its ease of use, flavor and cloud production, who needs anything else.
Drippers FTW! 
Better yet, a bottom feeding mod like the KUI or Reo is the bizz nizz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (31/3/15)

RDAs do give the best flavour, but they are not convenient all day devices - especially for vapers who don't (like us  ) "live for this sh*t" 

That said, most of the modern tanks (such as the aforementioned Goblin) do offer near RDA level flavour. However, this will again come at a cost, and that is juice consumption - these tanks (and RDAs in general) go through juice at an alarming rate...but this is the price you pay for squeezing every last drop of flavour out of a liquid 

Additionally, the coils you build for your RDA (or tank for that matter) will have a massive impact on the quality of vape you get out of it, so make sure you do lots of research 

For my personal taste vs juice consumption needs, I prefer something like the SubTank Mini - it's not the best at anything really, but it's very very good at almost everything. It's a personal preference so take it as such 

The best way to guage what works for you would be to meet up with some seasoned vapers and have a go on some tanks and drippers - nothing beats actually having a vape on something 

Finally, as others have mentioned, there is a "best of both", which is called a Reo...but you have to pay for that luxury - and once you go down that rabbit hole, expect a whole new world of looking into BF RDAs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis (31/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Hey guys, I been vaping for nearly a month and been checkin alotta gear, juices, and stuff out. I've seen that with most rigs ur juice seems to thicken as you vape on as I assume the lights vapourise and the more viscous liquid takes a bit longer and seem to super steep, which tastes awesome in the end. My conclusion thou so far is that the only way to absolutely vape every component in your liquid would be a sub ohm dripper? Am I right?, no to diss anyone, I love the look of tanks, but flavour -wise drippers seem better, all advice/comments would be highly appreciated.



You are not far from wrong in assuming that RDA will (most of the time) beat a RTA for flavour and clouds. The only way that a tank will actually beat a dripper is if it was a crappy dripper...

That said... in the last year, tanks have made amazing strides, and that gap has closed a LOT.
Subtank and Delta II has set the benchmark for others to rise to, and they come pretty dang close to dripper-like quality flavour and clouds.
But as of right now, a GOOD dripper will still beat them.

Who knows, maybe in another year, tanks will par drippers?
The naysayers will throw big rocks with sharp edges at me for suggesting such a thing, but they did the same when we suggested a year ago that tanks will start catching up soon...


As for the Reo - Yeah, it is a pretty expensive kit to just dive headlong into. You might consider looking into a cheaper alternative like the KUI?
Just as long as you know right from the start that the KUI is a newborn; There will be some struggles with it, and you will need to spend some extra effort/time to get it working right. But it's pricetag makes it a VERY attractive option for folks who want to wet their toes in the bottomfeed river before they jump into fullblown Reo-mode.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff&Pass (31/3/15)

free3dom said:


> RDAs do give the best flavour, but they are not convenient all day devices - especially for vapers who don't (like us  ) "live for this sh*t"
> 
> That said, most of the modern tanks (such as the aforementioned Goblin) do offer near RDA level flavour. However, this will again come at a cost, and that is juice consumption - these tanks (and RDAs in general) go through juice at an alarming rate...but this is the price you pay for squeezing every last drop of flavour out of a liquid
> 
> ...


 Not too big into the cloud thing yet, if the flavor is alright and least get a bit of a cloud i'm sorted, thanx for the advice guys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (31/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> You are not far from wrong in assuming that RDA will (most of the time) beat a RTA for flavour and clouds. The only way that a tank will actually beat a dripper is if it was a crappy dripper...
> 
> That said... in the last year, tanks have made amazing strides, and that gap has closed a LOT.
> Subtank and Delta II has set the benchmark for others to rise to, and they come pretty dang close to dripper-like quality flavour and clouds.
> ...


 I got a dripper sofar, will just have to get a tank with it I suppose...lol,


----------



## Silver (31/3/15)

Hey @Puff&Pass
I like your question and it shows you are wanting the best vape. Dont we all

My suggestion is over time to try everything. Try a great dripper, a great tank and a bottom fed device. Spend the required time getting to know each device and coiling and wicking it to its best potential. Some are more challenging than others.

What works for others may not work well for you. Its not just the actual vape, but also the little things about a device that make it good or bad for you. Things like ease of use, convenience and durability also feature differently for different people. The juice you like also plays a role. Some juices just taste better in some devices.

It really is a journey. No simple answers. Lots of options. And things are changing fast too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)

@Puff&Pass the reo is an awesome device. will give you an awesome vape and you wont be disappointed.
It is the closest you will get to a dripper wrt to flavour. However it is not a dripper. A dripper will certainly give you a more flavourful vape with thicker and denser cloud production. This does depend on the coil build and wicking though.
The RDA options such as the goblin, billow, atlantis and sub-tank are all great devices to use in places where you cant drip comfortably. they give a great vape but in terms of flavour a dripper beats it hands down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/3/15)

I currently alternate between my Goblins, a Kayfun V4 and a Aqua V2. To me, the Goblins and Aqua match the flavor I get off my drippers (Nucleus, Big Dripper, Omega, Onslaught).

@Viper_SA - You need to ask your question in the "who has stock" section. the retailers are not allowed to respond to stock questions in the other sections.


----------



## zadiac (31/3/15)

I believe bottom feeders are the best. It offers "on-device" juice storage and a "dripper" all in one device. Whether it be a KUI or a Reo or any other bottom feeder, they are just better. No hassle, no fuss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hey @Puff&Pass
> I like your question and it shows you are wanting the best vape. Dont we all
> 
> My suggestion is over time to try everything. Try a great dripper, a great tank and a bottom fed device. Spend the required time getting to know each device and coiling and wicking it to its best potential. Some are more challenging than others.
> ...


I got my Nimbus dripper...wooHooO...and must say I can't agree more...everything plays a role, this thing took me out...lol, then took my coil resistance down, after wicking blow it a few times...and BAM! perfect, vaped myself retarded yesterday, today just enjoying the simplicity. Thanx for the comments mates, my friend loves the tanks, also played around between drippers and tanks, he's goin for the subtank mini today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

